# [HELP] I think i messed up big time [ODIN]



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have been having problems so I used odin to go back to stock. I was trying to rule out software problems.
Well heres the deal i clicked the (phone efs clear) button in the odin settings. Im back at stock with a locked bootloader. I have no service for calls or text no bars with a r. Data works just fine? Any ideas or am I going to have to fork out 100 bucks for a new phone or 8?

Edit: I still have an IMEI under phone status. I think that's good news?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Stop using ODIN and start using fastboot/adb to flash all the stock images and radios.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know how to use fastboot and adb just fine. Was at someones house and didnt not want to have to install adb. So i just downloaded odin.Any one have any thoughts? Cant *228 because I have no cell service. Like I said I have data. 4g works although 3g wont work if that helps.

Should I call Verizon and see if there is anything they need to do on their end?


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

If you had TWRP and backed up your efs, then restore it, and you'll be all good. If not, then I can't help you.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have no Backup. You think i can get a warranty replacement? Or should i just shoot for an insurance claim?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sigh. Just flash the stock images. If you know how, just get to your own laptop and fix it. No need in going through the trouble of getting a replacement.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> Sigh. Just flash the stock images. If you know how, just get to your own laptop and fix it. No need in going through the trouble of getting a replacement.


 Have gone back to stock using ODIN, Fastboot, and adb. Same result I can get 4g but no 3g or voice/text. Think it could be the sim card? p.s. Im no noob to this stuff so stop acting like im a DA people. I know how to go to stock. I accidently clicked the wrong box in odin and everything has gone to hell. Nothing i do will bring back my voice/3g.


----------



## roboots21 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like you may have messed up the 3G radio perhaps? 4G and 3G use different radios so that could be a culprit? Maybe try flashing a CDMA radio in clockwork or fastboot and see if that helps.


----------



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

Never looked into it for the GN, but if it is the same as on the NS, then your IMEI is gone and you have been assigned a default one which will not work properly. If you have no backup of the efs partition then you are screwed and only the service will be able to help you.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

There's a thread about restoring IMEI on xda. Very popular one. Doing it though is not for the faint of heart, but you're at least unlikely to screw your device up any more than it is. Think it was in the Gnexus forum somewhere.



JRJ442 said:


> Sigh. Just flash the stock images. If you know how, just get to your own laptop and fix it. No need in going through the trouble of getting a replacement.


efs would not be restored by that, it's put on there by the OEM and tied to the hardware you have.


----------



## DBVille (Jul 15, 2012)

Your description of data and no phone service matches my experience with a new, rooted, JB romed GNex. I go to Verizon, get a new sim card for it, to replace the wife's TBolt. Won't activate. I have data, but no phone. No one at tech support had ever heard of this. Several folks here had the same experience with JB roms.

Get tech support on line after 3 hours and they say go get a new sim card. Still won't talk. Then it hits me....maybe it won't activate on JB. That was it. Flashed ICS and it worked fine. Couple of suggestions. If you have another phone, swap sim cards and see if the other phone will work. If not, call tech support and tell them you reset your phone to factory reset and it won't work. They may send you to get a new sim card. If that doesn't work...well, replacement time if the suggestions from other folks didn't help.


----------

